# Honda 6.5hp GX series engine has no spark



## NoPaint (Aug 2, 2009)

What could cause my 6.5hp Honda GX series engine to not have spark?  I sanded down the magnet on the flywheel that was kinda rusty but still no spark.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 2, 2009)

I know this is a rotten question to ask but is the switch turned on and does it have oil in it? They have a low oil shut-off on them.


----------



## NoPaint (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha, not a rotten question.  The switch is on and the it has oil in it.  What else is in the ignition cycle?


----------



## wellbuilt home (Aug 3, 2009)

No problem,  There is a thing a mabob behind the pull cord that gets rusted . ( magneto  i think) Pull it out and clean it up and drop it back in . instant spark .  
  Remove the pull starter  cord and you will see the part in question .  clean the drum also     John


----------



## NoPaint (Aug 3, 2009)

wellbuilt home said:
			
		

> No problem,  There is a thing a mabob behind the pull cord that gets rusted . ( magneto  i think) Pull it out and clean it up and drop it back in . instant spark .
> Remove the pull starter  cord and you will see the part in question .  clean the drum also     John



Ok two mabobs behind the pull starter.  The drum (was rusty but I cleaned it off) and the coil (wasn't really rusty).  When I pulled there was no spark.  Could it be the coil and plug wire?  What is that little 1"X1/2" metal box on the side of the engine?


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 3, 2009)

Low oil shutoff sensor?


----------



## quads (Aug 3, 2009)

You tried a new spark plug first, right?


----------



## FN_9 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure about your specific setup, but on my toro, the blade lever, when depressed engages a solonoid (or something) that allows the spark to occur.  I guess it opens the current from the flywheel/magnets to the spark plug.  I had to adjust my cable to this "solonoid" because it was too loose.  Your setup should be similar..

Good luck


----------



## eba1225 (Aug 3, 2009)

Going to make an assumption right off the bat here....you know what needs to be on and held in order for the thing to start.   What this means is that we are tring to isolate the issue to the engine.

Actually, when was the last time the thing had a spark?

Frayed or broken wires in and around the coil and flywheel.

Sounds like you sanded the coil poles, that should not have an dramatic effect on the spark.  What would have and effect is the distance between those poles and the flywheel.  That distance should be about .010 or the thickness of a business card.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Aug 4, 2009)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> wellbuilt home said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the small box out side is part of the oil switch . You could buy pass that stuff buy removing the wires  and switch . Some of my motors just have 2 wire to touch to kill the motor. 
There isnt much to the ignition on the Honda . Most of the time its either the magneto or bad plug . Ive only had 2 motors not start in 15 years or more .  You could have a ground  problem . John


----------

